# Creeping Charlie & Herbicide



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I have a battle on my hands with creeping charlie (ground ivy) invading my back lawn. I've tried treating it with Weed B Gon and had no luck. I've also tried Weed B Gon CCO and minimal change. Using a surfactant as well

I purchased Triclophyr Ester (61.6%) and tried that and it didn't do much either. It's crazy...

My though was to buy a stronger 3-way herbicide and add the Triclophyr and see if that will do anything. Can I mix the two together in a hand can?

Thanks


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

How many apps of the CCO did you make and how long in between? Sometimes I see it take 2 or more apps at 10-14 day intervals to even show any signs of cracking.


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

chrismar said:


> How many apps of the CCO did you make and how long in between? Sometimes I see it take 2 or more apps at 10-14 day intervals to even show any signs of cracking.


It's been over a week now that it was treated. I'm rather shocked...

I'm afraid to let it get going and never get it under control...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

mmicha said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > How many apps of the CCO did you make and how long in between? Sometimes I see it take 2 or more apps at 10-14 day intervals to even show any signs of cracking.
> ...


I'd give it a few more days and hit it again. I had some that was looking quite happy until day 10, then all of a sudden it started turning brown and shriveling up. I sprayed it again today (on day 13) with 8% triclopyr just to be sure.


----------



## Taxman2580 (May 30, 2017)

I have used the Bayer stuff with pretty good results


----------



## beastcivic (Mar 26, 2018)

I had really good results when I sprayed both WBG CCO mixed with WBG Weed Killer for Lawns (Northern and Southern Lawns): https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-weed-killer-lawns-ready-spray2

The mix of MCPP, 2,4-D, dicamba, and triclopyr really worked wonders. Did two apps about 2 weeks apart (might have been 10 days), and I have almost zero issues with creeping charlie (also knocked out my chickweed which was rampant!)


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What about using crossbow?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Lots of suggestions getting thrown out here.

There's no need to buy anything new. Triclopyr is the right approach, whether it's the 61.6% or WBG CCO. It can take a couple of weeks to show effect, but it will work. You may need 2-3 apps to fully kill it. Space them 2 or so weeks apart.

Just be patient, you're on the right track, it takes awhile. With the multiple apps and the spacing, you could be looking at a month/month and a half before it's fully dead.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> Just be patient


^+1

That's the number one rule of lawn care.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

When I was spraying WBG CCO it took closer to two full weeks before I began to notice it start to wither. *It is a slow kill.* And you'll probably want to do it again at two weeks for a full kill.


----------



## a7xfan12 (May 9, 2018)

Has anyone tried the borax then WBG approach? Just curious before running out to get CCO for my Creeping Charlie problem.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Triclopyr is absolutely the correct weed killer for eliminating creeping charlie. You have to be persistent with multiple treatments spaced 2 weeks apart, and absolutely use a surfactant.

In my own personal experience, the creeping charlie does not at first show much chlorosis or signs of dying, but does seem to me to slowly shrink away initially, and then at the end turn brown and die. A week or so after the first treatment, I thought the creeping charlie had shrugged off the triclopyr. But by 5 weeks after the initial treatment, and with follow up treatments, it was completely annihilated.

I'll try to add before and after pics later tonight.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I got rid of a decently bad patch with 3 rounds of WBG CCO about 1-1.5 weeks apart and haven't seen any in since.


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I use Bayer with a little dish soap. I have had good results with multiple applications.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Triclopyr will eliminate creeping charlie if you are consistent in making applications and give it time to take effect. Pictures as promised.

Picture of creeping charlie taken May 14 before any triclopyr treatments.


Follow up picture taken June 3 after triclopyr applications on May 14 & May 30, creeping charlie looks almost unchanged.


After picture taken September 23. On the left the creeping charlie has been annihilated by the triclopyr. On the right is the neighbor's untreated area providing a stark contrast.


Close up of dying creeping charlie. It has turned yellow in many areas, and if you look closely you can see the shriveled brown parts that have totally died.


----------



## Brl2833 (May 12, 2018)

T-Zone by PBI Gordon is my favorite herbicide with triclopyr. It's your normal 3-way plus triclopyr and sulfentrazone for that nutty nutsedge.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I agree that it can be tough to get rid of. I've been working on some with Triclopyr for several years now, using a few applications each time. It's decreased, but hasn't totally gone away.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

I know this is an old post but just showing some results that you can conquer the creeping Charlie.

This was my lawn last year, littered with creeping Charlie


This is this year after using the Bayer product early in the spring. I sprayed multiple apps. It's still there but not nearly like it was. 


As mentioned above, patience is definitely a part of the plan.


----------



## Devil (Jun 15, 2018)

Is the height of summer a deterrent for the herbicides to work on creeping charlie? Or does it only work better in spring/fall?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I've taken out a good portion of my clover and creeping carlue problem with weed b gone concentrate at 5 oz to a gallon with dish soap. I also just used weed b gon with quinclorac for some young crabgrass outbreak and added some O2YS natural adjuvant. In 4 days everything is browning or turning white and dying.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

I applied mine very early on in spring when everything was starting to grow and green-up. IMO it gave the chance for the grass to grab foothold in some areas especially the KBG I have. I put fert down early in spring and kept spoon feeding while regularly spot spraying any CC I saw.. from my results you can see it did help my lawn become more of a lawn as opposed to just 50/50 cool grass to CC. At this point in the summer it may be best to just wait til fall to start killing it and then pushing your grass to cover the CC you're killing? Or kill as much as the CC as you can and then aerate/overseed with your grass type?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@beardizzle1 kill in the fall and push nitrogen. No need to overseed if you have kbg in your mix.


----------

